# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > System76 Support > [ubuntu] How to find MAC address

## allegrosails

I am new to Linux/ubuntu. I set up my new Sable today. I have a wireless adaptor. To access my home network I need to enter the MAC address. How do I find it?

----------


## stefangr1

You open a terminal, and type the command "ifconfig".

----------


## Frantic_Earthling

> I am new to Linux/ubuntu. I set up my new Sable today. I have a wireless adaptor. To access my home network I need to enter the MAC address. How do I find it?


$ ifconfig

----------


## allegrosails

Thanks. I got it and am connected.

----------


## tariqsheikh

Right click on Network Manager Applet > Connection Information.

----------

